# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core >  Right language(s) to learn?

## vbr1

I am trying to learn how to create an interactive website where customers can use my application to sell retail items. I have a working platform that is installed on local machines, and it uses VB6 to get the job done. The application is a simple database that is accessed for customer and product information. My thinking is: it wouldnt be too hard to convert it to a service application that users can then access regardless of platform, whiole paying a monthly fee rather than the big one time outlay of cash to own the downloaded app

I am trying to decide the best combination of things to learn. Currently, I have Visual Studio downloaded, and I have been playing with ASP.net and VStudio to manage the inputs. Before I get too far down the wrong road, I thought I would ask the experts about the best path of learning to take. What should I create this app in?

Thoughts?

----------


## jmcilhinney

Given where you've posted, C# and ASP.NET Core seems to be the obvious answer. That will enable you to do what you want to do. There are other valid options, but if you're already using VS then this seems the obvious option.

----------


## vbr1

> Given where you've posted, C# and ASP.NET Core seems to be the obvious answer. That will enable you to do what you want to do. There are other valid options, but if you're already using VS then this seems the obvious option.


Thanks!

----------


## RuthBlaisdell

Thank you for the details. Do you require an essay writing scholarship so that you may engage a specialist for your research? I will thus recommend that you read the article at https://studyclerk.com/scholarship-e...riting-service. Through this article, you may also submit a scholarship application. to teach you how to write essays. Scholarships for essay writing are offered to students who are unable to pay their tuition locally. You can read this post and apply for the scholarship for essay writing.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Assuming you might have posted elsewhere on this forum, it seems that VB6 is having some sort of resurgence due to TwinBasic/RADBasic and it might be the perfect learning tool, a step upon a ladder to other languages. I am taking my own boy on this path.

VB6 gives you access to VBA (more or less identical and essential for customising MS own offerings, Excel and Access), VBscript (more or less identical to VB6 and very useful for o/s scripting). It is also a first step on the rung for VB.NET and of course the aforementioned TwinBasic/RADBasic that are giving VB6 a re-animation for real 64bit programming yet to come.

----------

